# NORCOLD FRIDGE



## 98089 (Mar 12, 2006)

:lol: Has anyone scrapped a norcold fridge? we are looking for the plastic trays that fit inside the doors to store bottles cans etc,or if you know any one or any where we might be able to obtain these thanks BIG T


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi BigT,

Its generally best if you only post a question in one forum only. Double posting generally leads to scattered replies.

I've deleted your other post and kept this one as its in the more relevant place.

Hope you get plenty of answers to your query.

pete.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi BigT

These are like rocking horse droppings to locate I'm afraid.
You can try www.norcold.com but from my personal experience you'll stand a better chance of getting a response from Lord Lucan :roll:

You could always ask these people http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Door...ewItemQQcategoryZ50073QQitemZ4619167749QQrdZ1
If they won't ship to the UK maybe I can help.
Regards
Linda


----------



## 98089 (Mar 12, 2006)

*NORCOLD FRIDGE /no american spares help*

:wink: THANKS PETE FOR ADVICE AND LINDA ILE TRY THE LINK IDID FIND IN USA BREAKERS BUT THEY FAILED TO POST TO ME sorry ime in caps not shouting but to tierd to retype,why are the americans so reluctant to hep us with spares BIG T


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: NORCOLD FRIDGE /no american spares help*



BIGTENGLAND said:


> :wink: ,why are the americans so reluctant to hep us with spares BIG T


Not all of them BigT, I have found some very helpful outlets in the USA. Its often the bigger fish who don't have the time or inclination to help us mere minnions...Winnebago and Norcold to name two (from my experience anyway), however saying that Onan couldn't have been more helpful when it came to sourcing genny parts . Its a bit like over here in the UK, you get better customer service from some places than you will from others. :wink:


----------

